# Pineapple chunk  light feeder?



## hero4u2b (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am running 6 strains. all indica doms and all very healthy and thriving except a problem with my pineapple chunk. I am growing in FFOF ammended with about a 3rd of a cup of dolomite lime and 2 solo cups of MG perlite  per 3.7 gallon pot of FFOF. The chem dog, confidental cheese. papaya and vanilla kush are looking totally healthy and deep green but my pineapple chunk seems a lil yellowish and now with possible nute burn or a deficiency. I am running all FF nutes and following their soil schedual. Even the kangroots and microbe. I just transplanted into the 3.7 gallon pots and am feeding LIGHT every other watering. I am fustrated.. She's either an extremely light feeder and I burned her or shes wanting something.. I was thinking cal/mag but dont have enough experience here to know.. Any suggestions will be appreciated.  Thanks    Hero


----------



## BBFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Hero- I've never grown pineapple chunk (though I'd like to :hubba: ) but that looks more like over-feeding to me.

Maybe she's just nute sensitive.  Check the grow journals- that's a popular strain and maybe someone who's run it can provide more info.  Good luck- other plants looking great (though I got a little dizzy looking at that first pic).


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes it is a light feeder.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 29, 2011)

Check your PH first, it doesnt look like nute burn IMO.

If PH is good I would up your nutes if its that low.


----------



## Locked (Oct 29, 2011)

If your only problem leaves are the ones real close to the soil I wldnt panic. I get leaves down low that will do funky things all the time as the plant ages and grows. How is the new growth? That is where I focus a lot of my attention.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks you guys. I swear I try and do everything perfect like the soil .PH .nutes and then she does this. OO well.. I know Nouvellechef has ran her before and he just said shes a light feeder so I am just going to water her basiclly and see if she likes that more. This is only my second grow but I feel like going with what HL does and do the MG seed starter mix or go with pro mix soiless medium.. I guess I will flush her out with sledgehammer and just keep watering with ph'd water and see if she likes that more. Thanks all.  Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2011)

What are you feeding them?  And what do you consider a light feeding?


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 29, 2011)

Instead of giving them 2-3 teaspoons of grow big I am doing 1 and a half. Instead of 3 tablespoons of big bloom I am doing like 1.. I am going really light on them HG.. I just cant imagin.. All the other plants are fine.. its just that pineapple chunk.. My brother grew several of them but outdoors and up north and he told me her buds where some of the best ones out of his harvest. but Nouvellechef has grown her indoors and he did say shes a light feeder or eater . h/w you want to put it.. I am about to flush her.  Thanks HG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2011)

You are not giving them Grow Big and Big Bloom at the same time are you?


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 29, 2011)

Depends One week it called for it I beleive.. and to me.. Their schedual seems like TOO MUCH JUNK   There is an exact FF feeding schedual for soil and hydro. I have followed it to the T.  The only thing I was not going to do was purchase the the open sesame..cha ching and theres one other bloom enhancer that make a 3 pack thats in powder. Other than that HG I have following the schedual to a T except I waited to give any nutes until they were like had a few sets of leaves..  Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2011)

I think it is a mistake to be a slave to nutrient schedules.  They should be used as guidelines only.  Different plants have differing nutrient needs.  I bump my ppms up until my plants show a little nutrient burn and then off just slightly.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 30, 2011)

*Im with GD on this..
the tips arent showing signs of burn ...
and its only your lower leaf or 2...
too me it looks like youve spilt a lil nute water on the leaves when watering...
ive done this a few times and it does the same thing...
LH*


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 31, 2011)

No I wish it was that Lefty. Shes suposedly a light feeder (Pineapple chunk)  but she is more yellowish than the other plants.. The other plants are deep green like they should be.. I think she wants N. I am going to make an attempt at a standerd peters 10-10-10 fert one time with her and see how she reacts. If not I am back to the drawing board so to speak. HG.. I gave up on the feeding schedual.. I am just going to go slow..give them the organic big bloom and wait to flip to 12/12 before I start with anything else.. Thanks you guys. Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2011)

I am not suggesting giving up on the feeding schedule--you shouldn't do that, just don't be a slave to it and keep it simple.  You really do not need 80 different kinds of nutes and additives.  The FF nutes are going to be far far better than that Peters 10-10-10 stuff (I really wanted to say crap).  Just because she is supposed to be a light feeder doesn't mean that she will be.  The Pineapple Express I have going is a heavy feeder and I assume they have some similar genetics.  As a side note, where did you get the seeds?

I am having trouble getting the FF feeding schedule pfd to load.  When I get it to load, I'll print a copy for reference.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 31, 2011)

The Pineapple chunk is from Barenys Farm. I couldnt even find the Peters and found some organic fish emulsion stuff with has a high rate of N. If you ever looked at the FF feeding scedual it goes on to say start feeding seedlings with Big bloom then go on to Kagaroots. Microbe. then back to the Big bloom with the grow big combined. With the FFOF soil which already has bat guano . oyster shells ect ect ( the bags not beside me) I just think any plant would be overwhealmed.. at least thats my thinking.. The Pineapple chunk out of all the stains I am running is a lighter green color.. almost yellowish. and I am quite sure now she needs N but I will find out soon.. Anyways see if u can dowload that PDF HG it is quite exstenisve as far as feeding every week.. One thing I cannot understand about it is in the boxs over to the side 05. 2 , 4,  I suppose that means teaspoons although on the bottles it has totally different instructions..Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay, I have a FF soil feeding schedule in front of me and all I can say is WOW.  They are advocating a ppm of 700-840 for seedlings and 1120-1260 for plants 2 weeks old?  I would never give my little kids concentrations of nute like that.  And I am famous for giving my plants a little nute burn.  

What is your pH?


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Okay, I have a FF soil feeding schedule in front of me and all I can say is WOW.  They are advocating a ppm of 700-840 for seedlings and 1120-1260 for plants 2 weeks old?  I would never give my little kids concentrations of nute like that.  And I am famous for giving my plants a little nute burn.
> 
> What is your pH?




Reading that makes me glad I only use GH Flora series....


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 31, 2011)

Im about to switch over to GH 3 part series as well Hammy.. I have seen your results many times and I have probobly over $200.00 worth of nutes from the FF line and there has to be a simpler way.. Thanks you guys. Hero PS  I dont have a PPM meter HG.. I only lower or higher my PH. if needed before watering. I try and keep it between 6.3 and 6.5 and have calibrated it this week. it is a Hanna Checker meter from HTG.


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Im about to switch over to GH 3 part series as well Hammy.. I have seen your results many times and I have probobly over $200.00 worth of nutes from the FF line and there has to be a simpler way.. Thanks you guys. Hero PS  I dont have a PPM meter HG.. I only lower or higher my PH. if needed before watering. I try and keep it between 6.3 and 6.5 and have calibrated it this week. it is a Hanna Checker meter from HTG.




I think you will like the GH flora series Hero....just 3 bottles and you don't even really hve to use all three in flower IMO....if you grow hydro or hve a feed pig you might need calmag as well. I have not needed calmag in a cpl grows now.  Jmo


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Hammy.. Next grow thats what I am using.. I think I am just going to stay light with the FF organic Big Bloom this run and then see in flower how theyre doing.. Thanks for the input.. Hero


----------



## crooked spine (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi hero, I'm growing Pineapple chunk (barneys Farms) and I'm having the same problem...I have Vanilla kush and motavation  and on veg I have pineapple chunk and serious chronic, all look good and green but pineapple is having the same exact problem as yours... I'm not doing any nut right now and my pineapple are 3 weeks old...


----------

